

Ask HN: Is there an online service to list movies I watched? - cosmorocket

I tried to find a service that lets me list movies I watched for myself. May be add some my short thoughts about this movie. I couldn't find any. Please advise.
======
duiker101
AFAIK imdb lets you create lists, you could create a list of movies you
watched. I believe imdb has the biggest db out there so might be the best
choice. What other features would you need?

------
koopajah
Someone "launched" Kamuze recently on HN. No idea how good it is, I tried
commenting on his post but he/she never came back. You question made me
remember it so maybe it would suit you? And as I said in my comment on this
post, if you read/speak french senscritique.com would do this also.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4597796>

------
kamuzehq
Like Koopajah mentioned, you are to do this with kamuze.
<http://www.kamuze.com>

------
niteshade
trakt.tv is a pretty good website, integrates with XBMC and VLC Media Player,
I think. Also posts to your Facebook wall and Twitter page, and lets you tick
off watched or owned shows/movies.

